# I would have put this in the Hunting section but could help Many open areas



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

After Flexing this unit Hard ;D

I strongly suggest the( Garmin Delta Sport Series)  

Dog Training Systems ;D

Greater Range up to over a 1/4 mile 

Five corrections Configurations

System includes 1 training collar

one remote

rechargeable lithium-ion battery pack

Cabela's item number FGD-66-1038

$249 Us funds

I gave it a 5 star rating

but I am very Blonde" 8)

lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it's fine here Rudy


----------

